# CoD MW 2, Internetsperrung wegen Onlinespielen!



## DaStash (10. Dezember 2009)

In Amerika führt das Nutzen des Onlinemodus von Call of Duty Modern Warfare 2 zu rechtlichen Problemen. Viele Internetprovider untersagen nämlich in ihren AGB´s den Nutzern das Betreiben von exzessiven Filesharing via P2P und das Betreiben von Servern über den Heimanschluss. Dies hat nun zur Folge das zahlreiche us amerikanische Spieler eine Abmahnung aus dem Grunde erhalten haben, in welcher sie auf diesen Misstand, teils auch mit Sanktionen, aufmerksam gemacht wurden. Die Provider drohen, mit Hinweis auf ihre AGB´s, damit, bei entsprechenden Fortführen der besagten Handlungen den Internetaccount zu löschen.

Hintergrund ist die Tatsache, das der Entwickler Infinity Ward sich dafür entschieden hat, den Datenaustausch im Onlinemodus mit dem Peer2Peer Protocol zu organisieren, was dazu führt das keine dedizierten Server mehr verwendet werden, sondern die Clients den Part des Spielhosts nun übernehmen. Dies setzt voraus, das die jeweiligen Clients einen Server von der eigenen Internetverbindung aus stellen.

Quelle zur News

MfG
DaStash


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (10. Dezember 2009)

Ja schon auf Cb gelesen !

Aber naja COD6-MW2 halt ich hoffen das die das endlich ändern!

http://www.computerbase.de/news/sof...iele/2009/dezember/cod_mw2_internetvertraege/


----------



## chakktheripper (10. Dezember 2009)

zack .. und wieder eine negativschlagzeile für den vormals als "bestes game 2009" angekündigten titel


----------



## Nucleus (10. Dezember 2009)

chakktheripper schrieb:


> zack .. und wieder eine negativschlagzeile für den vormals als "bestes game 2009" angekündigten titel



Es ist mit das Beste Game 2009 - nur IWnet suckt gewaltig


----------



## reflux (10. Dezember 2009)

Das hört sich ja sehr gut an. Die Leute werden bestimmt gegen IW klagen und dann wirds bald dedicated Server geben.
Ich kenne nun das IWNet und muss ehrlich sagen das ist ganz grosser Mist und mindert das Spielerlebnis um ein Vielfaches.
Hostmigration nicht möglich, Spiellobby geschlossen, Lags soweit das Auge reicht und Wartezeiten die gehen über keine Kuhhaut.
Ich hoffe wirklich die Amis reissen es raus.


----------



## Nucleus (10. Dezember 2009)

reflux schrieb:


> Ich hoffe wirklich die Amis reissen es raus.



Wäre nicht das erste Mal, dass die Amerikaner die Drecksarbeit der Welt erledigen


----------



## chakktheripper (10. Dezember 2009)

Nucleus schrieb:


> Es ist mit das Beste Game 2009 - nur IWnet suckt gewaltig


mag sein .. ich für meinen teil warte bis es evtl. ein einlenken seitens infinity ward gibt und sie auf die community hören. passiert das nicht kann ich gut darauf verzichten.


----------



## reflux (10. Dezember 2009)

Nucleus schrieb:


> Wäre nicht das erste Mal, dass die Amerikaner die Drecksarbeit der Welt erledigen


 

Sehr gut
Aber mal im ernst, Sie sind nunmal sehr klagefreudig (vielleicht noch klagefreudiger als der deutsche Nachbar) und nirgens geht es um solche hohen Summen.


----------



## Nucleus (10. Dezember 2009)

reflux schrieb:


> Aber mal im ernst, Sie sind nunmal sehr klagefreudig (vielleicht noch klagefreudiger als der deutsche Nachbar) und nirgens geht es um solche hohen Summen.



Das ist wahr... und jetzt darf man sich fragen ob IW nicht fahrlässig gehandelt hat...


----------



## DesGrauens (10. Dezember 2009)

das ist das beste was ich seit wochen gehört habe
hoffentlich ziehen unsere provider nach.
irgendwann mal muss activison einlenken.


----------



## Axel_Foly (10. Dezember 2009)

ich weiß gar nicht ob ich einen server laufen lassen darf ... muss ich mal direkt nachlesen. wäre aber schon geil wenn deshalb dedicated server kommen würden


----------



## GR-Thunderstorm (10. Dezember 2009)

Seltsam, auf Konsolen wird schon seit vielen Jahren alles so gemacht wie aktuell bei CoD6 auf PC und dennoch hat sich nie ein US-ISP beschwert, weil die Leute zu Hause Server laufen lassen.


----------



## DaStash (10. Dezember 2009)

GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:


> Seltsam, auf Konsolen wird schon seit vielen Jahren alles so gemacht wie aktuell bei CoD6 auf PC und dennoch hat sich nie ein US-ISP beschwert, weil die Leute zu Hause Server laufen lassen.


Es macht offensichtlich schon einen Unterschied ob Tausende oder Millionen spielen. 

MfG


----------



## Hans_sein_Herbert (10. Dezember 2009)

Nucleus schrieb:


> Wäre nicht das erste Mal, dass die Amerikaner die Drecksarbeit der Welt erledigen



Na hoffentlich brechen sie dafür nicht irgendwo nen Krieg vom Zaun... Ob Infinityward Atomwaffen besitzt oder Ölfelder?


----------



## DarkMo (10. Dezember 2009)

naja, ne konsole bildet server für heimatfilme oder den kinofilm der morgen rauskommt oder geckrackte sowftware jeder art. das is also schon was grundlegend anderes von den möglichkeiten her. das beim pc dieses server und p2p verhalten nur von nem harmlosen spiel herrührt, nuja. da is natürlich fraglich wie die provider das nachvollziehen können. quasi die differenzierungsmöglichkeit wäre hier sicherlich diskutabel denk ich mal ^^


----------



## GR-Thunderstorm (10. Dezember 2009)

DaStash schrieb:


> Es macht offensichtlich schon einen Unterschied ob Tausende oder Millionen spielen.
> 
> MfG



Wobei diese Millionen ja auch alle zum gleichen PC verbunden sind. 
Wobei sich COD auf Konsole nen paar mal häufiger verkauft hat. ^^


----------



## Aholic (10. Dezember 2009)

Hier übrigens das Original 
Call of Duty Infobase - Member of the Esport Gaming Network

Ich werd glaube mal bei Tonline nachfragen was sie dazu sagen, wobei ich glaube das es eher die "kleineren" Provider betrifft.



> Die Leute werden bestimmt gegen IW klagen und dann wirds bald dedicated Server geben.


Auja, das wäre echt gut...also letzteres


----------



## KennyKiller (10. Dezember 2009)

Endlich kassiern auch mal die Amis ein Brett, haha...(naja dafür ham die Uncut Spiele, *******...)


----------



## Xerolux (10. Dezember 2009)

T-Online erlaubt es 

verstehe auch nicht wirklich was daran ein Problem in den USA darstellt, denn der traffic ist ja wohl minimal im gegensatz zu IP-TV was im Ami land weit verbreitet ist.

Hm könnte mir nur vorstellen das sie es deshalb nicht haben wollen weil sie keinen zugriff auf den Server haben und somit nicht loggen können ( Terrorismus act ka. welcher Paragraph das bei denen wieder war )

Wäre der Server Dedicatet könnten sie loggen ohne Probleme ( Chat ), aber bei P2P ist das schwierig denn so müssten sie die 18 Spieler einzeln loggen die Matches herrausfinden wer mit wem wann gespielt hat und den Chat rekonstruieren und das wäre zu Aufwendig.

Denn ja Der Osama spielt COD 6  hab ihn letztes mal gesehen, aber er hat nicht die Terro gespielt. >lol<

Xero


----------



## Low (10. Dezember 2009)

Activison ist auch echt blöd. Sowas hätte man vorraus sehen können!


----------



## Whoosaa (10. Dezember 2009)

Die erste Nachricht über MW 2, die mich richtig freut.


----------



## eVoX (10. Dezember 2009)

GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:


> Seltsam, auf Konsolen wird schon seit vielen Jahren alles so gemacht wie aktuell bei CoD6 auf PC und dennoch hat sich nie ein US-ISP beschwert, weil die Leute zu Hause Server laufen lassen.



Das wird da ganz anders gehandhabt, Konsole vs PC kann man überhaupt nicht vergleichen.


----------



## GR-Thunderstorm (10. Dezember 2009)

eVoX schrieb:


> Das wird da ganz anders gehandhabt, Konsole vs PC kann man überhaupt nicht vergleichen.



Nach außen kann aber keiner sehen, ob eine Konsole den Traffic verursacht oder ein PC.


----------



## Partybu3 (11. Dezember 2009)

made my day 

so nebenbei auch bei unsren isp`s steht in den agb`s : "das betreiben von servern ist untersagt."

kann uns ggf also auch passieren wen man es genau nimmt


----------



## Hans_sein_Herbert (11. Dezember 2009)

Na das wollen wir doch mal schwer hoffen, ich kann Dedicated-Server schon riechen!


----------



## UniSol5000 (12. Dezember 2009)

Habe mir eben erst eines diese netten Angebote bei Notebooks angeguckt. Asus-Gerät mit Vodafone-Stick für 350€. Dachte ich mir "Hey, das gefällt mir". Bis das Kleingedruckte kam. Vodafone verbietet da Peer-2-Peer sowie Instant Messaging. Also alles das, was ich brauche, um auf Montage COD6 zu zocken oder mal mit ICQ online zu gehen..... Tolle Kiste.


----------



## blnkaby (12. Dezember 2009)

Hi @ All

Ich hoffe für alle COD6 User das wir bald DC server bekommen! Denn dat suchen von servern ist meiner meinung ein reines gelagge und ist noch net ausgereift genug! Ist verbesserungswürdig! Was da aber in der USA abgeht ist ja echt der hammer! Habe keine lust auf solche aktionen! Wenn das aber dann zum altag wird Leute accounts zu sperren und internetverbindungen zu trennen! werde ich wohl mein Game zurück geben und werde mein geld zurück verlangen! ich meine der Hersteller hat ja nun schon die steamplattform warum nutzt er sie dann nicht weiter und läst DC server Hosten. dann Hätten wa alle net dat Problem! Ausserdem lassen sich so doch viel einfacher und gewünschte server suchen die spielen will! weil wegen Ping Latenz und so!

Naja meine Meinung! MfG BlnKaby

_____________________________________________________________

Spielerechner: Corsair Obsedian 800D; Asus P6T7 WS Supercomputer; I7 950; IFX 14 + 2 x Noctua P12; 6GB CORSAIR Core i7 Dominator; 3 x xfx 275 gtx; 300gb VelociRaptor; 750 gb Samsung
Homezimmerpc: lian li pc-v 351s; Asus Maximus II Gene; C2Q Q6600; 4 gibyte corsair! Scythe Mugen 2; 1 tB Western; 1,5 TB Samsung; LG slim line DVD


----------



## Aholic (12. Dezember 2009)

Bleib mal auf dem Boden, uns betrifft es ja (noch) nicht.
Und wenns genau darauf hinauslaufen sollte, kommt nen patch und Dedicated Server incoming


----------



## ole88 (12. Dezember 2009)

warum sollte er aufm boden bleiben? er hat doch total recht, nicht nur ihn nerft das ewige server suchen bzw. map suchen, und ich bruach ka game um 10min erstmal ne map zu finden ohne ständig rausgeschmissen zu werden weil der host nicht gefunden wurde


----------



## Aholic (12. Dezember 2009)

Wenn ihr nur eine einzige map spielt kann ich herzlich wenig für, und ob der host einen rausschmeist, das ist eben Glückssache. 

Bis man im Game ist braucht man max 1min...


----------



## ole88 (12. Dezember 2009)

ich spiel 3maps ziemlich gerne der rest ist schrott trotzdem brauchts ewig und selbst so mal eine zu zocken brauchts schon ewig weil eben die sache mit dem host ist, ne minute ist nur mit viel glück


----------



## Aholic (13. Dezember 2009)

Gut, Geschmackssache, ich spiel meist eh nur Sprengkommando oder Sabotage.


----------



## ole88 (13. Dezember 2009)

diesen modus mag ich gar net HQ oder TD und da is es einfach bescheuert


----------

